# Musicals based on a true story



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

1. The Buddy Holly Story
2. Jesus Christ Superstar
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. The Glenn Miller Story

Okay one and five aren't, in the strict sense of the word musicals, but I had to stick them somewhere


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Benny Goodman Story
The King and I
1776
Camelot (some may disagree)
All That Jazz
Funny Girl
Gypsy
The Unsinkable Molly Brown


----------

